# Anyone else hate their gym?



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2019)

Dumbells never put back 
Plates never re racked
Trash left everywhere
Maintenance never done
Worst kind of gym goers 
Staff does nothing

Anyone else hate their gym but kinda stuck at it...


----------



## simplesteve (Dec 13, 2019)

How are you stuck? Like a long contract? Or is there not any other options in your vicinity.


----------



## Jin (Dec 13, 2019)

Pinkbear said:


> Dumbells never put back
> Plates never re racked
> Trash left everywhere
> Maintenance never done
> ...



You’ve described my home gym perfectly. 

Im happy here though.....


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> How are you stuck? Like a long contract? Or is there not any other options in your vicinity.



Only good gyms are 45min drives
.. in La traffic.  Been to the other 5 gyms in the area and this was the best. 
Planet fitness... garbage. 
Smaller gym.... packed to the max
Community college... has short hours 
24 hour... this gym was so packed it was insane. It took me 45 mins to do 2 sets on the squat rack.


----------



## Jin (Dec 13, 2019)

Pinkbear said:


> Only good gyms are 30 min drives. Been to the other 5 gyms in the area and this was the best.
> Planet fitness... garbage.
> Smaller gym.... packed to the max
> Community college... has short hours
> 24 hour... this gym was so packed it was insane. It took me 45 mins to do 2 sets on the squat rack.



Sounds like a great opportunity to practice being appreciative for what you have. 

No sarcasm implied.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2019)

Jin said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity to practice being appreciative for what you have.
> 
> No sarcasm implied.



I make the best of it... they don't bother people about deadlifting which is the only reason im still here


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 13, 2019)

Pinkbear said:


> Only good gyms are 45min drives
> .. in La traffic.  Been to the other 5 gyms in the area and this was the best.
> Planet fitness... garbage.
> Smaller gym.... packed to the max
> ...



so you waited 45 mins to do 2 sets in the squat rack? 
ur that guy?
the one that is asking me how many sets i have left and rushing me so they can do 2 bullshit sets?
or am i somehow misunderstanding what you said?

either way, i hate my fukkin gym with a passion for all the same reasons and then some, its a 24, but it's a gym and i make do, get in there, get to business and work around the idiots best i can because it's conveniently located and i don't care to drive 30-45 mins to where the better, smaller hardcore gyms are at, and yea fukk LA traffic at 5pm.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2019)

If its that bad take the 20 minute drive to me and maybe I'll teach you a thing or two


----------



## simplesteve (Dec 13, 2019)

Damn I guess I'm  fortunate I dont live in a crazy city like LA. 
I use Anytime and if the one gym is too packed I just drive ten minutes to the other one.  
My only complaint is dumbells only go up to 100


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> so you waited 45 mins to do 2 sets in the squat rack?
> ur that guy?
> the one that is asking me how many sets i have left and rushing me so they can do 2 bullshit sets?
> or am i somehow misunderstanding what you said?
> ...





I waited at the rack for 20 mins.... mind you there are 4 racks. Before someone offered if I wanted to rotate in. I said sure there were 4 other guys in the rotaion...  I did 2 sets before saying **** that place ...


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2019)

Seeker said:


> If its that bad take the 20 minute drive to me and maybe I'll teach you a thing or two




I'm thinking about it seek.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2019)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm thinking about it seek.



Whenever you want. You'll never have to pay to enter.


----------



## Trump (Dec 13, 2019)

I wouldn’t be thinking about training with seeker if he was 20 mins from me I would be there. You can’t buy that kind of experience to learn from. Even if he is grumpy


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2019)

Trump said:


> I wouldn’t be thinking about training with seeker if he was 20 mins from me I would be there. You can’t buy that kind of experience to learn from. Even if he is grumpy



He's old. His bed time is when I go


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 13, 2019)

For powerlifting I went the home gym route and love it. No distraction so I can really focus on what I'm doing. no one waiting to use the bench or rack so I can take along rest as I want . Now bodybuilding I have anytime, golds and YMCA. It's nice to have a choice.


----------



## Trump (Dec 13, 2019)

fair point and he stinks of piss



Pinkbear said:


> He's old. His bed time is when I go


----------



## DNW (Dec 13, 2019)

I've been at the same tiny gym for 3 1/2 years.  Its tiny but if you're knowledgeable you can make most shitty situations bearable, just got to be creative.  The problem is the gym owner is cheap as hell and doesnt believe in lifting heavy.  He would rather buy 4 more exercise bikes or another treadmill than one more hammer machine or rack.  This is all fine but the one thing that really chaps my anus is he refuses to turn on the heater. As I speak it is 64° in here.  So i bought the same brand thermostat cover just for the universal key.


----------



## Trump (Dec 13, 2019)

I didn’t notice it was chapped, you tried sudacrem?? 



DNW said:


> I've been at the same tiny gym for 3 1/2 years.  Its tiny but if you're knowledgeable you can make most shitty situations bearable, just got to be creative.  The problem is the gym owner is cheap as hell and doesnt believe in lifting heavy.  He would rather buy 4 more exercise bikes or another treadmill than one more hammer machine or rack.  This is all fine but the one thing that really chaps my anus is he refuses to turn on the heater. As I speak it is 64° in here.  So i bought the same brand thermostat cover just for the universal key.


----------



## DNW (Dec 13, 2019)

Trump said:


> I didn’t notice it was chapped, you tried sudacrem??



I knew youd be the one.  Thanks for not letting me down


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> My only complaint is dumbells only go up to 100



Only go up to 80 at my gym. They took away the 85-100's because there were a few asshats who would constantly drop them and let them bounce wherever. 

Those guys are long gone, but the DBs never returned. :32 (8):


----------



## Long (Dec 13, 2019)

I workout at home. I basically live across the street from a gym. I would rather pay to buy equipment than pay to use someone else's.
I also not a fan of most humans.


----------



## German89 (Dec 13, 2019)

I lift at a private gym.  The guy was a old bodybuilder so, I consider his place a little more old school.  Which, i truly appreciate. He's got dumbbells up to 150 I believe. I know I trip over the 125s at times. 

HOWEVER... The people are starting to... Be more friendly with me.. Acknowledging me, complimenting me. Early this week I had a guy compliment my legs and it was creepy and, fukin weird and, I dont like that shit. I don't want to have to smile and say hi to you.  There is another old guy, always wants to talk my ear off.  Another lady too.  Just let me say good morning and be on my merry little way... I don't wanna make small talk.  I hate small talk.  I dont know you, you dont know me and, you never will..

Okay, rant over... 

I went to another gym the other day.  Had a white out so, I had to pull off to the closest place.  Which was a gym.  I took a day pass... At a large commercial gym.  Oh. Fukkk meeee...  Nice gym... I just don't know about those people... I saw a lot of, "DIFFERENT" forms.  And... I had to do the a$$ shake, pull my leggings up.  This one guy, flat out, eyes right on my ass.  Like, WHOA DUDE, wanna be any more noticeable?  I rolled my eyes at him. And far too lit in there. so much lighting it was stupid. and no chalk, had to sneak it with me. i didn't give a care.  Second rant over, i don't know whats going on. 

I hate people. Wheres my bubble?


----------



## Trump (Dec 13, 2019)

Your a little ray of sunshine ain’t ya



German89 said:


> I lift at a private gym.  The guy was a old bodybuilder so, I consider his place a little more old school.  Which, i truly appreciate. He's got dumbbells up to 150 I believe. I know I trip over the 125s at times.
> 
> HOWEVER... The people are starting to... Be more friendly with me.. Acknowledging me, complimenting me. Early this week I had a guy compliment my legs and it was creepy and, fukin weird and, I dont like that shit. I don't want to have to smile and say hi to you.  There is another old guy, always wants to talk my ear off.  Another lady too.  Just let me say good morning and be on my merry little way... I don't wanna make small talk.  I hate small talk.  I dont know you, you dont know me and, you never will..
> 
> ...


----------



## German89 (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes sir.

Just a _little _beautiful ray of sunshine.  The one that peaks through the dark, rainy clouds.  

You think to yourself the sun is going to come out. But, it wont.  It's going to rain. 

Maybe I'm the rain?


Trump said:


> Your a little ray of sunshine ain’t ya


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 13, 2019)

I don’t hate my gym. I just hate the people who:

-constantly text in between sets
- talk on their phone
- take selfies
- bring in their amateur photographer friend to capture every rep
- post their pics/ videos on IG and talk about how hard they “grind”
- try talking to me
- make some sort of awkward compliment (I.e great set of hypertrophy, man)
- indulge in unneeded nudity in the locker room


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2019)

Ohhhhhh, the cell phone shit is the worst!

There'll be someone on a piece of equipment I want to use, no biggie, I'll do something else and come back to it. 

Meanwhile, I've done 3 sets on the other piece, ready to come back to the one which was being used, but the ****tard is still sitting on it texting away, having done ZERO sets in that time.

Or people on the leg press, texting away WHILE leg pressing. Yeah, you're doing some solid work there chief.

The gym I go to also LITERALLY has a Selfie Station. It's a spot on the mirror where you can take your selfie, and it also gets the gym logo in the pic. I've never seen anyone use it though, thankfully.


----------



## Boytoy (Dec 13, 2019)

Equipment in my gym is great and is 24/7 which is great with my work schedule. 
  Really thinking about building home gym as well because not a fan of small talk either, is kinda small town and everyday answering plumbing questions.  Shit stains in toilet everyday. Never any paper towel to wipe stuff off.  You have the "personal trainers" that couldn't bench the weight of my pecker and it's always hot.  
  Other than that it's great.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 13, 2019)

Nope, I love my mom & pop gym. 

It's one of the more expensive gyms in the area and that tends to keep the gazelles and less serious folks away. 

Their equipment is old as **** but it works great.
4+ sets of dumbbells, one ranging up to 150
100lb plates

On any given night, I'm one of MAYBE a dozen people in there. 

Unfortunately, the guy running the place has been hemorrhaging money for too long and had to sell the building. He's leasing his space back from the new owners for the next 18 months but after that, nobody can say what'll happen to the place.


----------



## German89 (Dec 13, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Ohhhhhh, the cell phone shit is the worst!
> 
> There'll be someone on a piece of equipment I want to use, no biggie, I'll do something else and come back to it.
> 
> ...


That's actually brilliant. 

Good lighting for progression pictures?


----------



## Trump (Dec 13, 2019)

My gym is full of women between 18-25 all wearing tight leggings or shorts. I am happy where I am


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2019)

German89 said:


> That's actually brilliant.
> 
> Good lighting for progression pictures?



Nope, it would be in the way. It's in the corner where the landmine is bolted to the floor for t bar rows, and it's the only spot where you can deadlift.

well they could put by the door, or a separate room?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 13, 2019)

The only time I hate my gym is in January with all those damn resolutioners that I see EVERY freaking January.  By the end of January, most of them are done!  

Then, there is usually a small gang that re-appears after Mardi Gras for lent.  They are usually done after Easter.

EDIT:  I need to find the photo, but my box gym has a new personal trainer who was touting his 21 day transformation program.  I literally laughed my ass off at that advertisement.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2019)

There are a dozen gyms in my area. I've trained at all of them, just about everyone knows who I am out here. I finally settled to a UFC/Crunch fitness in the so called  less fortunate side of the area. I'm content and pleased with the gym, its equipment, and even the people. I have canceled my membership with the other gyms. Gtg where I'm at


----------



## Raider (Dec 13, 2019)

Happy training in my basement. Would be nice to have a few more machines, but I keep it simple and have what I need, I love that I can lift when I want and don’t have to see a soul!plus with my limited time, I can just take care of business.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2019)

Im sure no body likes you at the gym too pinkfaggot


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2019)

when you walk into a gym ,any gym..No matter what your level is you should always be humble kind and try to be helpful..No one likes that prick that walks into the gym thinking and looking like hes to cool for everyone...I grew up in wrestling gyms and those guys would always get their ass kicked first


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 14, 2019)

Seeker said:


> If its that bad take the 20 minute drive to me and maybe I'll teach you a thing or two


If I was 20 mins from you, I’d be all over that


----------



## Rydog (Dec 14, 2019)

I don't like most people so I'm in the process of building a home gym.  I have to say something when i see someone on their phone when it's busy, that sh!t makes my bp go up for sure.


----------



## Jada (Dec 14, 2019)

What kills me when people dont flush the fkin toilet....  when I ask a person.. my bro.. just to ask.. how many sets u have left
.... and they say... 9 sets..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2019)

Jada said:


> What kills me when people dont flush the fkin toilet....  when I ask a person.. my bro.. just to ask.. how many sets u have left
> .... and they say... 9 sets..


9 sets in gym talk means go fuk yourself jada...


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 14, 2019)

I usually take January off because of New Year Resoes...by Feb 15th they're dead or gone....some both!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 14, 2019)

A gym is a gym. I don't speak to or let others interfere with my workout. Ill literally walk over and take over a machine or bench when I need it if I notice some jackass playing on their phone instead of using the equipment.

I have had one confrontation in this gym over doing this in the past year. I have a headset that never comes off. I needed the tricep pushdown machine and this dude was taking fn selfies in the mirror after every set. I got done with skull crushers and just walked over to the machine he was using, dropped the pin a few notches and started to use it. The guy tapped my shoulder after my first set and said some shit that I couldnt hear over Walk from Pantera. I just stood there and stared at him like I was going to break his neck and he did the oh shit face and walked away. I didn't even skip a beat and went right into my 2nd set.

I can typically find something else to do in the gym if someone is using what I would prefer to use though. I sometimes work in with someone if I am in a hurry and they are actually being productive,

My point is, it is your gym. You have to make it work or you have to find another gym. Ill be damned if I am going to let other mfers ruin my workout.


----------



## simplesteve (Dec 14, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> A gym is a gym. I don't speak to or let others interfere with my workout. Ill literally walk over and take over a machine or bench when I need it if I notice some jackass playing on their phone instead of using the equipment.
> 
> I have had one confrontation in this gym over doing this in the past year. I have a headset that never comes off. I needed the tricep pushdown machine and this dude was taking fn selfies in the mirror after every set. I got done with skull crushers and just walked over to the machine he was using, dropped the pin a few notches and started to use it. The guy tapped my shoulder after my first set and said some shit that I couldnt hear over Walk from Pantera. I just stood there and stared at him like I was going to break his neck and he did the oh shit face and walked away. I didn't even skip a beat and went right into my 2nd set.
> 
> ...



All i can picture is your avatar staring some guy down now.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 15, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> A gym is a gym. I don't speak to or let others interfere with my workout. Ill literally walk over and take over a machine or bench when I need it if I notice some jackass playing on their phone instead of using the equipment.
> 
> I have had one confrontation in this gym over doing this in the past year. I have a headset that never comes off. I needed the tricep pushdown machine and this dude was taking fn selfies in the mirror after every set. I got done with skull crushers and just walked over to the machine he was using, dropped the pin a few notches and started to use it. The guy tapped my shoulder after my first set and said some shit that I couldnt hear over Walk from Pantera. I just stood there and stared at him like I was going to break his neck and he did the oh shit face and walked away. I didn't even skip a beat and went right into my 2nd set.
> 
> ...


If I don’t lift like this, the gym will irritate me very quickly. I need to put the headphones on, pay zero attention to anyone around me, and train like it’s my gym and I’m the only one there. If I stop for a second and look at what’s going on around me, I get pissed quick. 

Before life got retarded, I trained alone at a golds. Not my favorite place to be but I had everyone trained enough to not come near me. Once my wife and I started working on shit, I started training at the y so she would join me and my son could use their insane play area. When she’s with me, no headphones. She’s paying more attention to what’s going on around us than she does to the workout. Which then makes me have to pay attention. And it’s ****ed up. I leave the y so pissed by the end of my “workout”. Assholes everywhere, nobody even training. I don’t even know why they’re there. Nothing inspiring at all.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 15, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> All i can picture is your avatar staring some guy down now.



:32 (18): Yeah but when i put my finger in my nose and blow real hard my forearm blows up to the pic on my profile. Learned how to do it on spongebob. Freaks guys out when I do it lol


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 19, 2019)

i had that happen to me i went to planet fitness but then switched to a 80s old school gym
the description- nobody is there even the workers, machines are old and sqeaky as hell, holes in the walls everything looks diyed, parking lot looks like your get mugged, only have seen 5 people there max including me, cheap as crap, but i love it there i fell like Arnold Swithneggr.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 19, 2019)

Reading this people might think u guys got some mental issues.. When I go to the gym it’s a fun time girls n guys come up to me smiling .Asking where’s the sauce bundy! You guys need to lighten up and watch how Arnold and his bros used to work out .. They seemed pretty happy to be there all training together . Now I realize they were pros .. All I’m saying is lighten up u guys don’t own the gym just because your on aas and that ego is kicking hard .I don’t get how being angry that other people for doing what ever they want in a public gym can directly effect anyone .


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 20, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Reading this people might think u guys got some mental issues.. When I go to the gym it’s a fun time girls n guys come up to me smiling .Asking where’s the sauce bundy! You guys need to lighten up and watch how Arnold and his bros used to work out .. They seemed pretty happy to be there all training together . Now I realize they were pros .. All I’m saying is lighten up u guys don’t own the gym just because your on aas and that ego is kicking hard .I don’t get how being angry that other people for doing what ever they want in a public gym can directly effect anyone .



Bundy hit it on the head, let them do them and you do you.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 20, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Reading this people might think u guys got some mental issues.. When I go to the gym it’s a fun time girls n guys come up to me smiling .Asking where’s the sauce bundy! You guys need to lighten up and watch how Arnold and his bros used to work out .. They seemed pretty happy to be there all training together . Now I realize they were pros .. All I’m saying is lighten up u guys don’t own the gym just because your on aas and that ego is kicking hard .I don’t get how being angry that other people for doing what ever they want in a public gym can directly effect anyone .



I guess that everyone has their own gym style but personally if I want to socialize, I go to a bar. When I am at the gym, that is me time. It is how I relieve stress without going to prison.

I am not a dickhead, I am there for a purpose. I want to train and go home to the kitchen table and refeed.

I allot a certain amount of time for myself and I get frustrated when some dickjockey is blocking my path because he wants to hangout or take selfies. I have no beef with people using the gym however they want as long as they don't sit on a bench for 20 minutes admiring themselves or bullshitting when other members are trying to work. Its like the moron in line who gets to the counter and has no idea what he is going to order. WTF have you been doing for the past 10 minutes? Order and get the fuk out of the way! lol

Step aside and let the rest of us order lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> I guess that everyone has their own gym style but personally if I want to socialize, I go to a bar. When I am at the gym, that is me time. It is how I relieve stress without going to prison.
> 
> I am not a dickhead, I am there for a purpose. I want to train and go home to the kitchen table and refeed.
> 
> ...


Im glad my gym dont have guys like you...Post a pic if your such a badass gym monster that cant be bothered by guys that may get in your way..That guy sitting around playing on his phone or doing what ever he wants is also under stress ans im sure has his own issues..Im sure he doesnt need you telling him what u think he should be doing..Learn to be humble before someone with a worse attitude then u humbles your ass


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 20, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im glad my gym dont have guys like you...Post a pic if your such a badass gym monster that cant be bothered by guys that may get in your way..That guy sitting around playing on his phone or doing what ever he wants is also under stress ans im sure has his own issues..Im sure he doesnt need you telling him what u think he should be doing..Learn to be humble before someone with a worse attitude then u humbles your ass





It has nothing to do with being a badass and everything to do with being in a community environment where everyone is sharing equipment. I've been "humbled" before but it will never happen by a selfie taking asshat who is too busy admiring himself to share the f'n equipment.

I pay to use equipment just like everyone else. I have no issue with someone using something that I want to use. My issue is with the muthafuka who isn't using it but still sitting around being a queer. 

If he/she is stressed and wants to sit around, they can hit up a bar like any self respecting asshole.

If you aren't using the shit. Get out of the way so others can. Its called respect.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 20, 2019)

everyone who works out in a commercial gym's patience is about to be put to the test for the next 2 months.
so....
no tren.
no drol.
no (insert your fav anabolic that increases agression).
1/2 your usual amount of pwo.
chop chop


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> It has nothing to do with being a badass and everything to do with being in a community environment where everyone is sharing equipment. I've been "humbled" before but it will never happen by a selfie taking asshat who is too busy admiring himself to share the f'n equipment.
> 
> I pay to use equipment just like everyone else. I have no issue with someone using something that I want to use. My issue is with the muthafuka who isn't using it but still sitting around being a queer.
> 
> ...


I have never saw a guy sitting on a piece of equipment for absolutely nothing ,mayb hes resting between sets.Not everyone recovers as fat as you can ..Does that mean he need to recover at your time because u need the equipment that he paid for the same money as u..The average gym goes com into the gym nervous as hell ..They have no clue what they are doing or looking at..Hes extremely nervous even being there.the last thing this guy want to do  embarrasses him self of front of guys that are not friendly with nasty faces on...Everyone us was once this poor guy..You guys frogot the fear of stepping into a new gym ..It was nerveracking my first time...I was 14 and got stuck on the bar..The attitudes im getting here is u guys would be lol at him instead of helping cause it might cut into your gym time...You guys sound like if a young guy ask u a question on properform what would u say? ffuk off kid it all about me and my time here ..Dont ever walk into a mma gym


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> everyone who works out in a commercial gym's patience is about to be put to the test for the next 2 months.
> so....
> no tren.
> no drol.
> ...


weak minded ...your no better then anyone in the gym


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 20, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> weak minded ...your no better then anyone in the gym



bro, do you even lift???


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2019)

your guys ego in the gym is sicking ...Me best advise if to get as hug as possible grams on grams then step for into a mma gym ...You will be put into your place that alot of guys can really needed that


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> bro, do you even lift???


ive trained decade longer then u have u are weak emotional dork...You consider having a real problem  if a girl looks at u in the gym ...your whole relation is a joke if thats a problem ..your claim to fame is that your tall


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> bro, do you even lift???


how come u always have a shirt on if your so huge


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 20, 2019)

Idk what kind of gym you workout at Bundy, not trying to debate you either, we all know that's a lost cause but man there is no way to workout in these commercial gyms that are packed full of idiocracy without occasional getting frustrated if you are someone that takes your workouts seriously.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 20, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> how come u always have a shirt on if your so huge



is that your way of asking for nudez?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Idk what kind of gym you workout at Bundy, not trying to debate you either, we all know that's a lost cause but man there is no way to workout in these commercial gyms that are packed full of idiocracy without occasional getting frustrated if you are someone that takes your workouts seriously.


what you call a serious workout is just warm up for some ...be humble and just focus on you not the complete newb doing what ever he want...Tying being nice to him and sshow him some stuff thst might help him and remember u


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Idk what kind of gym you workout at Bundy, not trying to debate you either, we all know that's a lost cause but man there is no way to workout in these commercial gyms that are packed full of idiocracy without occasional getting frustrated if you are someone that takes your workouts seriously.


it alost  cause because im right and u know it...I csn only imagine how u are not liked in your own gym


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2019)

Just a little story about my gym ...I train in palm beach county gym its kinda famous...Everyone there is cool and friendly ..It has juicers,pl ,regular guys .old people ,and guys who have no biz there..plus hot ass girls...Eveyone works in harmony ..if u want to jump in its no problem ..If a guy is on your machine just tell him to flag me over when it my turn...You guy have zero gym etiquette..and ahorrible attitude that held make gyms like planet fitness


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 20, 2019)

Anytime I've ever wanted to use a piece of equipment that someone has been on too long ,i politely ask to work in. Never been told no. There are ways around sharing equipment and getting what you need. I developed a nice friendship from asking someone to work in. Got to chatting between sets and is now a real friend. Just try to treat people how you wanna be treated. If your texting your old lady between sets you really want someone mean mugging you across the room? I get on here between sets. And still kill my workouts.


----------



## Jin (Dec 20, 2019)

You know you need help when Bundy comes across as the nice guy, and is teaching you about harmony and etiquette. 

Somebody’s gotten enlightened over the years.....


----------



## tinymk (Dec 20, 2019)

Love my gym.  Everyone is nice and is there to train.  Always welcome to work in and of you have your headphones in no one will try and talk to you.  Top end equipment and solid atmosphere    
Couldnt imagine hating where I train.  That is one of my happiest places


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 21, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I have never saw a guy sitting on a piece of equipment for absolutely nothing ,mayb hes resting between sets.Not everyone recovers as fat as you can ..Does that mean he need to recover at your time because u need the equipment that he paid for the same money as u..The average gym goes com into the gym nervous as hell ..They have no clue what they are doing or looking at..Hes extremely nervous even being there.the last thing this guy want to do  embarrasses him self of front of guys that are not friendly with nasty faces on...Everyone us was once this poor guy..You guys frogot the fear of stepping into a new gym ..It was nerveracking my first time...I was 14 and got stuck on the bar..The attitudes im getting here is u guys would be lol at him instead of helping cause it might cut into your gym time...You guys sound like if a young guy ask u a question on properform what would u say? ffuk off kid it all about me and my time here ..Dont ever walk into a mma gym



If you haven't seen a guy sitting on a piece of equipment for no reason then that is probably why you don't get what I am saying. This is common in MOST gyms that I have been to. It is cool that your upscale gym is full of considerate lifters but that isn't typical of 2 of the 3 gyms that I frequent.

I don't disagree that new guys in the gym are nervous. I get it but that has nothing to do with what I said so I don't know how that got brought up. I am talking about the guys who use the gym as a social area instead of what is intended to be. It's a fn exercise facility. It is also a shared space which means being mindful that others are using equipment as well. I call it "gym etiquette"

Oh, and if someone is so nervous that they have to take selfies to calm down then fuk them. Maybe they should go protest Trump like the rest of todays weak society.

As far as people asking lifting questions, it happens all of the time and I always answer and help. Its flattering that someone would ask me for help actually. 

I'll try again to clarify since we are on 2 different pages. I am taking about the assholes that will be filling the gym in the next month for their new year resolution bullshit and posting a selfie for every fn set so everyone knows that they are at the gym while taking 30 minutes to do 4 sets of bench press with 135.

Lastly, I am taking about a goddamn weightlifting facility. I have no reason to go to an mma gym but I would bet money that if I hogged up a mat to take selfies for half of an hour, someone there would say something too. 
No one is trying to be a badass here bundy. Calm down brother, You are misreading what I said. I have been lifting almost 30 years now. I have been the asshole that sat around and talked in the gym while others waited on me to finish hanging out. I am glad that someone finally showed me how fn dumb I was back then. Been there,done that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> If you haven't seen a guy sitting on a piece of equipment for no reason then that is probably why you don't get what I am saying. This is common in MOST gyms that I have been to. It is cool that your upscale gym is full of considerate lifters but that isn't typical of 2 of the 3 gyms that I frequent.
> 
> I don't disagree that new guys in the gym are nervous. I get it but that has nothing to do with what I said so I don't know how that got brought up. I am talking about the guys who use the gym as a social area instead of what is intended to be. It's a fn exercise facility. It is also a shared space which means being mindful that others are using equipment as well. I call it "gym etiquette"
> 
> ...


gyms today unfortunately are a hangout for tons of people...Go to a private hardcore gym then..If its a real problem..Last night I had a old lady no more then 80 pounds yell at me i slammed the seating roll to hard next to her making her jump...I laughed and went on my way...YOu live in a pussy world barbanian days are over..Gyms make much more money letting in the none juiceheads then the animals..Theres more of them then us..I enjoy being cool in a gym because i was raised that way..Big heads got beat up and put in a head lock in my gym..My gym has a bjj mat in it ..If u got a problem with some one u can grapple it out if u like ... mY point is we dont own the damn gym its public ...The virgin can use the dork can use it the geek can use and the juichead can use it...Why not give our kind a better name..They have gyms like planet fitness created because of guys we are talking about ...The door on my wrestling gym since im was 5 said "keep your damn ego at the door or else.." russian sambo till i die


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 21, 2019)

People go to the gym for many reasons, and that’s all fine and dandy. That does not bother me. The selfie douches, don’t bother me. The people that don’t have a clue what they’re doing, do not bother me. All I ask for is some ****in etiquette. Do not “lift” in front of the dumbbell rack. Get the **** back. If I’m in the middle of a set of laterals, don’t walk so close to me that I hit you as I’m doing them. Get the **** back. Don’t talk to me in the middle of a set. I’m concentrating. My time in the gym is for me. I don’t really want to be bothered. I won’t bother you, don’t bother me. If you have a legitimate question, by all means ask and I’ll answer and help if you need it. But the gym is not a social thing for me. 

If you’re an ass towards me, I’ll be one right back.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> People go to the gym for many reasons, and that’s all fine and dandy. That does not bother me. The selfie douches, don’t bother me. The people that don’t have a clue what they’re doing, do not bother me. All I ask for is some ****in etiquette. Do not “lift” in front of the dumbbell rack. Get the **** back. If I’m in the middle of a set of laterals, don’t walk so close to me that I hit you as I’m doing them. Get the **** back. Don’t talk to me in the middle of a set. I’m concentrating. My time in the gym is for me. I don’t really want to be bothered. I won’t bother you, don’t bother me. If you have a legitimate question, by all means ask and I’ll answer and help if you need it. But the gym is not a social thing for me.
> 
> If you’re an ass towards me, I’ll be one right back.


from what im reading u can be cool as hell in the gym..Your always gonna run into annoying people just move a bit away ..The gym is not for badass's in my book the outside is for that


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 21, 2019)

All I ask when I train at a public gym, which is rare these days, is wash your fkn hands after using the bathroom.  Other than that, I just keep to myself and do my work.  I don't even bother asking any more how many sets someone has left, 99% of the time when I do they just run off.  Dude, I don't want to take your shit, I just want to know if I have time to work something else in while I'm waiting.

My guess is that most of you have never been to a busy military gym where you have 3 marines sitting on the same flat bench curling dumbells because it's so busy.  Most public gyms aren't really that bad.

Just wash your hands.....


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 21, 2019)

This thread started way more sexual tension then I expected.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2019)

Guess I'm a bit lucky on this front. Two gyms I train at are both sparsely populated when I'm in there. No waiting for the squat rack, no selfies. 

One is more a PL gym - when there are people besides me in the gym its a small crew who train together, and I've worked in with 'em more than a few times - good blokes, they put in work and they're no nonsense. 

The other is a smaller semi-private gym, which sounds swanky but is more a half-forgotten, small corporate gym that Im pretty sure was lost on some company's books. Old school nautilus style equipment, a decent amount of dumbbells, a squat rack and a bench. Enough weight to hurt yerself. Its one of those 'come and go as ye please' type gyms with no staff too - which suits me just fine. I might see 1-2 other blokes in there each week, and they're usually corporate types who use the nautilus or walk the treadmill. No bother to me, I keep to myself when I'm in that one. 

Power rack and a banana bag in me garage for when I need to get a lift or a few rounds in before an early shift and no time to make the drive to the gym. 

No complaints, I'm fortunate to have such access. It's nothing fancy, but its all I need.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 21, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> from what im reading u can be cool as hell in the gym..Your always gonna run into annoying people just move a bit away ..The gym is not for badass's in my book the outside is for that


It’s not about being a badass. I learned a long time ago that there are millions of people bigger and stronger than me and I am no special snowflake. I may look a certain way when I train, but it’s because I want to be left alone. Not trying to be a badass. Just trying to have my hour or two of therapy where it’s just me, my thoughts and my training. 

That all being said, I wished I trained around like minded people. I find that so motivating.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> It’s not about being a badass. I learned a long time ago that there are millions of people bigger and stronger than me and I am no special snowflake. I may look a certain way when I train, but it’s because I want to be left alone. Not trying to be a badass. Just trying to have my hour or two of therapy where it’s just me, my thoughts and my training.
> 
> That all being said, I wished I trained around like minded people. I find that so motivating.


I hear you im  the same way..Its really like therapy ...You look like a scary gorilla so i doubt to many people just start yaping to u lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2019)

Undergroundbodybuilding this is for all u fuks..Dont give juiceheads a bad name LOL ...Be cool be friendly until its Dalton time.Dont give steroids a worse name then they already have by being a kunt..LETS MAKE STEROIDS GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## German89 (Dec 22, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Undergroundbodybuilding this is for all u fuks..Dont give juiceheads a bad name LOL ...Be cool be friendly until its Dalton time.Dont give steroids a worse name then they already have by being a kunt..LETS MAKE STEROIDS GREAT AGAIN!



I agree.. 

Most people who dont know what the heck it really takes typically are the asshole juicers who give the rest of us a bad name. 

And... that's why I keep quiet at ths gym.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Undergroundbodybuilding this is for all u fuks..Dont give juiceheads a bad name LOL ...Be cool be friendly until its Dalton time.Dont give steroids a worse name then they already have by being a kunt..LETS MAKE STEROIDS GREAT AGAIN!



Ye got my vote in 2020, Brother! MSGA!!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 22, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Undergroundbodybuilding this is for all u fuks..Dont give juiceheads a bad name LOL ...Be cool be friendly until its Dalton time.Dont give steroids a worse name then they already have by being a kunt..LETS MAKE STEROIDS GREAT AGAIN!


Bundy for mod, 2020


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Dec 22, 2019)

I hate it when the gym's owner always scold members when they drop the weights or making*grunting* *sounds. Fuk him...*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Bundy for mod, 2020


Been there done that .. I like to ban to much for the big man in charge


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 22, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Been there done that .. I like to ban to much for the big man in charge


This is true. I’d likely piss you off and you’d ban my black ass.


----------



## Milo (Dec 24, 2019)

I like my gym a lot. Open 24 hours, small, and old school equipment. Only thing is some of the old equipment is kinda shitty or has weird pulley set ups to where you can max the machines easily.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 28, 2019)

Currently a member of 3 gyms (waiting for one to expire). 

One near my house (great gym, just lazy, self-centered clientele who never put weights away, leave shit everywhere). - Work Out World (10.00 a month).
One I just joined that I can see from my work-office (Seems decent so far, all great equipment, staff assures place is kept up correctly). - Best Fitness - 20.00 a month.
One a few exits down from work that Ive been going to for 7 months, but taking too much of my time getting there and back during work day (expiring soon). Crunch Gym - 10.00 a month.

Ill be happy with the Best and WoW, I need one for work week at lunch time (Best) and Wow for FRI - SUN.

Thw WOW gym though, slobby, lazy, inconsiderate people. (Lawrence MA people).


----------



## Viduus (Dec 31, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I don’t hate my gym. I just hate the people who:
> - “great set of hypertrophy, man” while I indulge in unneeded nudity in the locker room



yeah that one tends to get awkward... might want to rethink it.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 31, 2019)

Viduus said:


> yeah that one tends to get awkward... might want to rethink it.



What!? That’s awkward?!You’re the guy who wears baggy shorts and no underwear and asks everyone benching if they need a spot.


Quit sending me mixed signals!


----------



## Viduus (Dec 31, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> What!? That’s awkward?!You’re the guy who wears baggy shorts and no underwear and asks everyone benching if they need a spot.
> 
> Quit sending me mixed signals!



squat days are a lot more awkward.


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2019)

The influx of New Year's Resolutioners starts tomorrow. Good thing it ends in a week or so! :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 31, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> The influx of New Year's Resolutioners starts tomorrow. Good thing it ends in a week or so! :32 (18):



bro why dont you be more humble and helpful to the new gym goers sheesh :32 (17):


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> bro why dont you be more humble and helpful to the new gym goers sheesh :32 (17):



I may have to help one get out of the Squat rack tomorrow. :32 (18):


----------

